# jail



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

has anyone here gone to jail before and if so what was the stupidest reason.

I went once for stealing a tray from mcdonalds hahahaha ya that was a very stupid idea i wish i could take it back.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

thats a bit harsh isnt it? did it have the days takings on it or something?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> has anyone here gone to jail before and if so what was the stupidest reason.
> 
> I went once for stealing a tray from mcdonalds hahahaha ya that was a very stupid idea i wish i could take it back.


you dont go to jail for that......


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

Trigga said:


> has anyone here gone to jail before and if so what was the stupidest reason.
> 
> I went once for stealing a tray from mcdonalds hahahaha ya that was a very stupid idea i wish i could take it back.


you dont go to jail for that......
[/quote]

possesion of stolen property class 6 felnoy hahahaha


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hhow much time u do? a few hours?


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

In my opinion every time I was there it was a dumb reason :nod:


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

i just spent the night i wasnt sentinced to anything


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I was once sent to jail for molesting my neighbors goat


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

stitchgrip said:


> i just spent the night i wasnt sentinced to anything


so where jailed because of a felony but were not sentenced. you get jailed for one of these reasons:

-dui
-detained until your hearing (in which case you can get bailed)
-transferring from correctional facilities

i don't see how you make any sense right now. if you get jailed for a felony and you're released then you got bailed out. and if you get bailed its mandatory that you return to court for your hearing.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> i just spent the night i wasnt sentinced to anything


so where jailed because of a felony but were not sentenced. you get jailed for one of these reasons:

-dui
-detained until your hearing (in which case you can get bailed)
-transferring from correctional facilities

i don't see how you make any sense right now. if you get jailed for a felony and you're released then you got bailed out. and if you get bailed its mandatory that you return to court for your hearing.
[/quote]

yes i returned to court and mikkey ds didnt press further charges..................bastards accept im permantly banned from any mcdonalds


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I got a DUI on Halloween when I was 17 dressed as a tree (full turkey hunting gear.)
I didn't make it to a jail cell they called my old man to pick me up. He told the cops to drive me home. That was about 10 years ago


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

gosh stich you just keep sounding cooler and cooler!!!


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> gosh stich you just keep sounding cooler and cooler!!!


hahaha no i just keep thinking of wierd threads to start because every thime i try and start one its a repost. no im not trying to act cool if anything im ashamed of it


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Went to jail for a warrent because an EX-friend used me to cash a check that he had stolen. Told me it was for doing yard work for this dude. A yeah later I get picked up or a warrent and had to sit in county for 7 hours.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I once went to jail for molesting AKSkirmish's neighbor's goat


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I was never dumb enough to get caught!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I think you should go to jail just by posting this thread...lol..hahaha


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> I once went to jail for molesting AKSkirmish's neighbor's goat


Ah yes-the good times :rasp:


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> I once went to jail for molesting AKSkirmish's neighbor's goat


Ah yes-the good times :rasp:
[/quote]

Yeah... for the goat....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I once went to jail for molesting AKSkirmish's neighbor's goat


Ah yes-the good times :rasp:
[/quote]

Yeah... for the goat....
[/quote]


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Never done time...

Im not allowed with 100 yards of a certain alaskan goat though


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

f*ck ME IN THE GOAT ASS !!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Never done time...
> 
> Im not allowed with 100 yards of a certain alaskan goat though


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Closest I'v ever come is a couple of weeks ago. Police caught me streaking. I don't really remember much about that night, but they didnt put me in a cell. Infact I think they just found my clothes which had my id in the trouser pocket and came round my house.

Raki is GOOD stuff!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

I have of course never been jailed, but I can say I would have in sereval cases if I wasn't a minor :laugh:


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> I once went to jail for molesting AKSkirmish's neighbor's goat


Yeah but you gotta realize, that goat was asking for it, walking around looking like that.

I've spent time in jail I don't think it's something to brag about.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> I once went to jail for molesting AKSkirmish's neighbor's goat


Yeah but you gotta realize, that goat was asking for it, walking around looking like that.

I've spent time in jail, about 3 years combined. I don't think it's something to brag about.
[/quote]

His smile was worth a thousands words sir


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

well you see this one time i went to alaska i almost got arrested. AK, jewels, devon, and bawb2u just stood there. i hid behind an igloo. i heard devon got driven home back to england because he was under the goat. the rest got hard time.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> well you see this one time i went to alaska i almost got arrested. AK, jewels, devon, and bawb2u just stood there. i hid behind an igloo. i heard devon got driven home back to england because he was under the goat. the rest got hard time.


Damn I could only imagine what you were doing behind that igloo-


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> well you see this one time i went to alaska i almost got arrested. AK, jewels, devon, and bawb2u just stood there. i hid behind an igloo. i heard devon got driven home back to england because he was under the goat. the rest got hard time.


No it was the goat that got the hard time.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Damn I could only imagine what you were doing behind that igloo-


well to be totally honest i found some baby goats...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> well you see this one time i went to alaska i almost got arrested. AK, jewels, devon, and bawb2u just stood there. i hid behind an igloo. i heard devon got driven home back to england because he was under the goat. the rest got hard time.


No it was the goat that got the hard time. 








[/quote]

You beat me to it, Bob!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Who could resist?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I have been arrested 9 times.
ALL for the same sh*t.... Drunk In Public. Go Figure. But a few of the times, I wasnt really drunk, its aLWAYS when we toob. Its a big popular thing here in my city, to toob and dirnk beer during the summer....It owns!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Always to fast or sneaky to get arrested. I always use to stir up sh*t with my old friends in one of their old complexes. Every winter we threw snowballs from behind a brick wall at cars etc. Every night at least two people would turn into the right road that was just a few seconds after getting hit by one. The odd time they would probably see two or so kids running in the distance along a wooden fence and into the darkness in-between the houses on the other side. There we would jump up onto a chain link fence and hop over the wooden fence that we just ran along. Cars or anyone wouldn't be able to catch us since they would have to jump a 9 foot wooden fence unless they did the same as we did. By that time we would already be out of my buddy's complex which was the complex next to where we threw them and across the street where we were throwing the snowballs. Haha We were idiots I know really young too. The only time I wasn't there they nailed an a cruiser and the cop called for back up and still never figured where they disappeared too.

Other times when we actually had the cops called on us almost every other night was when we played Nikki Nikki nine door. We did this one house every day for about a year well not us exactly but everyone always nikkied this guys house. He was from India or something, and every time someone would ring the doorbell and run he would chase you down the street and into a dark bike path and over a bridge until you had to decide to run towards a park on the left or my buddies complex on the right or just keep going straight. I could swear he was always waiting buy his front door with his sneakers ready. Because by the time you reached the starting of his driveway he would already be out the door. Once I swear he had a knife while chasing us since he had something in his hand and yelled ' I catch you I kill you mother fuckers!' That phase is stuck in my head and I always laugh my ass off. I cant begin to count the times the police were called and looked for us. After a while he ended up putting a fence in his front yard. And we believe he moved because he stopped coming out and chasing people. One time the whole entire street came out and was looking for us. I mean it about 30 adults. They even stopped us about a block away asking if we did it or saw any kids running.

hahahaha


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

every time ive been in trouble with the cops ive always been able to talk my way out of it.

its amazing how their feelings change towards you when you say "damn...i REALLY wanted to be a cop...i just wrote the exam and everything."

its worked NUMEROUS times for me.lol

actually one time we were toking up at a playground (really smart to do...lmfao...NOT) when we were like 17. a cop pulls in and starts checking out my car. some idiot friend of mine had left a big bag of weed on the dashboard...we were up above the parking lot and ran the other way. we waited in the bushes for over an hour, then i stealthly snuck down. they had called in 3 other squad cars to find us (lousy police department in my area). so i waited for them to go into the forest the way we came, then bolted for my car and ripped off.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> Who could resist?


oh man...


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I spent one night in jail because the people that put the warrants on the computer put someones warrant under my name. So I had to spend the night in county jail for no reason at all. I was so pissed. Then the court told me that they were sorry for the mistake once I was released. I was on my way getting ready to meet with my friends at a club, when I got pulled over. It totally ruined my night. I'm still upset about it even though it's been over three years.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

1 more for the goat









BTW, we named the goat "acestro".


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

I went to jail for stealing Need For Speed Underground...24 hours...just slept on my steel bunkbed for like 18 hours and watched baseball the other 4, jail is so harsh.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Been twice. 1 assult charge on the old lady's ex-husband LOL!!! got 2 days & 2 years probate non-reporting cuz the judge knew I had no regrets. And I don't. I got him good. LOL!!! 2. second driving under suspension. 5 days 2 years probate. Al a bunch of bullshit IMO!!!


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

yes i have been to 5 differtent ones in three states


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

yep im sure we have all agreed that jail sucks


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

stitchgrip said:


> has anyone here gone to jail before and if so what was the stupidest reason.
> 
> I went once for stealing a tray from mcdonalds hahahaha ya that was a very stupid idea i wish i could take it back.


I took one out and did not notice till I was in the car? one of those days


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Citizen said:


> I went to jail for stealing Need For Speed Underground...24 hours...just slept on my steel bunkbed for like 18 hours and watched baseball the other 4, jail is so harsh.


that game is the worst reason ANYBODY could go to jail....







i bet you were pissed when you served your time, and then bought the game with your own money too


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I think you should go to jail just by posting this thread...lol..hahaha












The dumbest thing I've ever seen anyone go to jail for a drinking buddy of mine went to jail for making terroristic threats to an ex-girlfriend.

He came home from the bar trashed and called her voicemail and apparently left a threatening message. The next morning, he can't remember anything, but the police were at his door to take him away to jail.

I think his parents declined to pay his bail, so he was there a while.







what a winner!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Only time Ive ever been to jail is for public intoxication at a frat party like 10 years ago. Completely my fault. The cops gave me every opportunity to simply tell them where I lived so they could take me to my student apartment (I was laying face down on a sidewalk drunk out of my mind). After about 4 or 5 inquisitions as to where I lived, the cops got sick of dealing with me and put the cuffs on. As soon as the cuffs snapped on, I was ready to tell them where I lived, but alas, too late.

Spent the night in the drunk tank in downtown Memphis and was let out the next morning without any charges being pressed. Last time Ill ever be in jail hopefully...I remember talking to some dude the next morning while I was waiting to get releaseed and I was like "this is the last time I ever end up here." The guy, whose face was riddled with knife scars and the like, encouraged me by saying casually to me "thats what everybody says. Youll end up back here though, everybody ends up coming back." Im sure hes probably in a cell as we speak.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

31 and never been to jail.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I once went to jail for molesting AKSkirmish's neighbor's goat


Ah yes-the good times :rasp:
[/quote]

Yeah... for the goat....
[/quote]

Tiime for some hard core beastial....INTERSPECIES EROTICA!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Here is a Polaroid I took.








Who are you to judge me?!?!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

oh.....man.....for a minute, I thought that picture was a boxer that had bent all the way over and bit it's own balls! Didn't see that goat head on top. You guys see what I'm talking about?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i went to jail for destruction of baby souls before


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I went to Rikers Island 2 years ago when I was 18 for beating the sh*t out of this guy who started some sh*t with my friend after a night of drinking and me being a dumbass I took his money after. Spent about 12 hours in the 19th precinct about 12 hours at central bookings and since it was a friday the weekend at Rikers. In the end it all got dropped due to lack of evidence and I only got 1 day of community service because I had a Fake ID on me at the time of the arrest.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Spending a day or a few hours in a holding cell is *not* going to jail. Going to jail is being sentenced to a pre-determined amount of time and having no alternative but to be there. It's like being a virgin, there's no gray area, either you've been in the system or you haven't.



Jewelz said:


> Who could resist?


oh man...








[/quote]

Doesn't make you a baaa-ed person does it?


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> i just spent the night i wasnt sentinced to anything


so where jailed because of a felony but were not sentenced. you get jailed for one of these reasons:

-dui
-detained until your hearing (in which case you can get bailed)
-transferring from correctional facilities

i don't see how you make any sense right now. if you get jailed for a felony and you're released then you got bailed out. and if you get bailed its mandatory that you return to court for your hearing.
[/quote]

yes i returned to court and mikkey ds didnt press further charges..................bastards accept im permantly banned from any mcdonalds
[/quote]

Stitchgrip, you are lying big time.:nod:


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I've only been in jail once.... for impersonating an Alaskan goat!


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

Natt King Shoal said:


> I've only been in jail once.... for impersonating an Alaskan goat!


 at least nobody put on hipwaders and backed to poor goat on edge of a clif!!!!!!







(( reason for the hip waders is to put the goats hind legs into them and the rest is history!!!!lolololololololololol


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

I got 3 years when i was 16 for locking a person in my cellar and kicking the sh*t out of him with my friends. I only served 18 months and got out June of this year.

I Learnt nothing from my experience in jail apart from the fact that if i was running a pig farm i would have cut his body up and he would HAVE BEEN FOOD!!!

(These Piranhas better grow quicker haha)

Before people think i am a maniac, my parents were away on holiday and My house got broken into while i was in bed with my girlfriend. I ran down the stairs and hit him straight over the back of the head with a bat, dragged the clown into my cellar then phoned my friends (I wanted to no who the stupid man was) I then called the police after a brutal kicking to say the least.

And my punishment- 3 years for kicking a man that was helpless

his punishment- 2 years for tresspassing and attempted burglary

What is with Justice.

If i was American i could have had a gun in my house and just smoked the fool for being so cheeky. Theives are the scum of the earth and god help the next person that tries this stunt i will stick every one of his fingers inside my Piranhas mouth so that he can never steal again!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

or called the cops after you hit him the first time.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

over here we got somtn called the Drunk Arrest. besiaclly do something illegal that will be covered by a ticket, u spend aprox 24 hours there, if you pay the ticket you dont have to do time.

ive been there 3 times.









and yeah i payed all my tickets so no real time...


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> or called the cops after you hit him the first time.


If this was aimed at me, I Take it you have never had your home broken into!

The anger that you face when someone (Who lived close to me) breaks into your house because they no your parents are out, All you see is red lucky i didnt get 15 years for murder and that is the truth


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

no i havent but that doesnt change the fact. if someone broke into my house i would subdue them then call the police, im not dumb enough to call my friends and kick the sh*t out of him. if i was mad sure id hit him a few times but drag him into the basement? no.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> no i havent but that doesnt change the fact. if someone broke into my house i would subdue them then call the police, im not dumb enough to call my friends and kick the sh*t out of him. if i was mad sure id hit him a few times but drag him into the basement? no.


Well for your imformation i regret i didnt kill him where he stood. This same person i wont name his name because it will only get removed by admin is now on the run from police after shooting a 18 year old lad twice in the chest with a shotgun, And the person he shot was a local lad who owed him money for a bike he purchased. So when he was pulling the trigger on an 18 year old lad, i dont think he was thinking, "no i wont kill him that is abit harsh, i will just wait until i get the money"

What do you mean dumb enough to call my friends I WAS 16 AND ALONE WITH MY 16 YR OLD GIRLFRIEND WHEN A 31 YR OLD MAN BOOTED MY DOOR THROUGH!

Telling police is a big no no where i live, so the way i see it Caught in the act = punishment

If it wasnt for my girl being so scared by it all and calling the police i have no idea when we would have stopped. After i knocked him out the only place in my home that he cannot escape is my cellar that is why he was down there.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i can sort of see where youre coming from, once had a junke walk into my appartment,3 years ago. he pushed my mother aside as she was exiting for work, i was in my room and heard the her tell him to get out.
i walked straight out, front kicked him in the chest, slammed his head against the wall a couple of times, then realized he was a junkie, i kicked him out ( at this point i was seing red ) didnt want to hit a junkie, their blood can be as deadly as anything. so i retrieved a tool to take care of him, my mom stopped me from getting out and calmed me down, if she had not i dont know what would have happened.

seing how you already had knocked him out i dont understand why you needed backup from your friends, but thinking straight when all rushed on adrenalin can be difficult.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah i understand......NOW. but at the time i was scared shitless aswel. All i knew is that i was home alone and a man was lying on my floor. What if he would have woken up??

I couldnt risk the chance of putting me or my girlfriend in danger so i dragged him down to the cellar. Once he was down there i locked the door and run upstairs to phone my friends. I could hear him kicking the door and shouting to get out.

I have had 18 months to think this over and i know i didnt play it perfect, but at least i kept my respect.......

And my parents Television


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

I was told once by a police officer if someone breaks into your house that you can beat the crap out of them within 2 inches of their life but don't kill them and then call us and we'll come pick them up. I swear. Also today some people would kill the intruder because a dead man tells no tales. The burgular would try and sue you for getting his ass kicked The juries in America are tired of innocent people getting hassled by someone robbing them and won't stand for it any longer.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

stitchgrip said:


> i just spent the night i wasnt sentinced to anything


so where jailed because of a felony but were not sentenced. you get jailed for one of these reasons:

-dui
-detained until your hearing (in which case you can get bailed)
-transferring from correctional facilities

i don't see how you make any sense right now. if you get jailed for a felony and you're released then you got bailed out. and if you get bailed its mandatory that you return to court for your hearing.
[/quote]

yes i returned to court and mikkey ds didnt press further charges..................bastards accept im permantly banned from any mcdonalds
[/quote]

Can you still go through the drive throughs?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Lucouk said:


> or called the cops after you hit him the first time.


If this was aimed at me, I Take it you have never had your home broken into!

The anger that you face when someone (Who lived close to me) breaks into your house because they no your parents are out, All you see is red lucky i didnt get 15 years for murder and that is the truth
[/quote]

I've had my place robbed twice, yes I was pissed cause theives are the scum of the earth but if you had the dude locked in your closet. (R kelly). You could have just called the cops, the beating was not necessary and you got the time you deserved. Taking "justice" into your own hands isn't allowed.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

you have all those fucked up stories about people who broke into someones house and got attacked by their dog.... and they send up sueing the people.... whats that sh*t? I think it happened last year here in Homer Glen!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I've only been in jail once.... for impersonating an Alaskan goat!












....sooo.... anyone go to jail for uppercutting anyone?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

lastgreengarden said:


> you have all those fucked up stories about people who broke into someones house and got attacked by their dog.... and they send up sueing the people.... whats that sh*t? I think it happened last year here in Homer Glen!


This pisses me off more then anything in the world. I take pride and praise my dog for defending my house when people he isnt familiar with come to the door, and I would expect nothing less then for him to defend the property if someone were to break in. The idea of a robber sueing for that is ridiculous. My girlfriend was telling me about a story she saw on a talk show (i think she said Oprah or something) where a lady was getting robbed, the robber slipped and fell down her stairs, SUED THE LADY, AND WON! How the hell does that happen. I didnt see it so I dont know all the details, but how the hell does sh*t like this happen?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> you have all those fucked up stories about people who broke into someones house and got attacked by their dog.... and they send up sueing the people.... whats that sh*t? I think it happened last year here in Homer Glen!


This pisses me off more then anything in the world. I take pride and praise my dog for defending my house when people he isnt familiar with come to the door, and I would expect nothing less then for him to defend the property if someone were to break in. The idea of a robber sueing for that is ridiculous. My girlfriend was telling me about a story she saw on a talk show (i think she said Oprah or something) where a lady was getting robbed, the robber slipped and fell down her stairs, SUED THE LADY, AND WON! How the hell does that happen. I didnt see it so I dont know all the details, but how the hell does sh*t like this happen?
[/quote]
True story I heard about that too..Makes you think WTF is wrong with people today.. Back in the days you blow a guys head off that breaks into your home..oh well..nowadays someone breaks in and you have to make sure there is nothing for them to slip on when they are stealing your sh*t


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> you have all those fucked up stories about people who broke into someones house and got attacked by their dog.... and they send up sueing the people.... whats that sh*t? I think it happened last year here in Homer Glen!


This pisses me off more then anything in the world. I take pride and praise my dog for defending my house when people he isnt familiar with come to the door, and I would expect nothing less then for him to defend the property if someone were to break in. The idea of a robber sueing for that is ridiculous. My girlfriend was telling me about a story she saw on a talk show (i think she said Oprah or something) where a lady was getting robbed, the robber slipped and fell down her stairs, SUED THE LADY, AND WON! How the hell does that happen. I didnt see it so I dont know all the details, but how the hell does sh*t like this happen?
[/quote]
I guess the only thing for one to do if a burglar is encountered in ones home is to kill the intruder, cut him up into bite-sized pieces(according to the size of your piranhas) and freeze them. But remember, freezing doesn't kill all bacteria. And make sure to remove any uneaten food after a few minutes.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Shhhhhhhh your giving my secrets away spinal remains


----------

